# i have babies!!!



## cichlidsguy23 (Aug 12, 2012)

my guppies finally had babies. well one out of three did and im not sure which one.. there is only two babies that i can find and they are all still huge and look like they havent had babies.. are they still going to all pop out more or whats going to happen?


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Sometimes, they only have a few the first few times, so if they're young thats not abnormal. Also they hide really well because if the don't, they'll get eaten by their parents really quickly, so hopefully you have lots of hiding places. Also sometimes it can take awhile for the the babies to be born.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

They can take hours to have the babie...Congratz!!


----------

